# reset password HP Stream Laptop PC 14



## sircedric (Jul 20, 2014)

last password for HP Stream Laptop PC 14 Model numbers: 14-ax0XX . got laptop as floor sample no recovery disk supplied. password not working , tried to restore (point) still password ng . no documentation wih key supplied . what are my options . can i install a usb below with out serial number or password?
*Windows 10 64-bit Home + Professional Edition Recovery Reinstall Repair Recovery Fix USB WINDOWS 10 Home & Pro Repair, Recovery, Restore, Re-install & Reboot Fix USB *


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming that Windows 10 was pre-installed on this PC then the Windows Product Key is on a chip on the motherboard, so it will be automatically inserted when you reinstall Windows 10. That purchase to which you linked looks good, or you could download the .iso and create your own bootable install-able DVD or USB flash drive--see Microsoft Software Recovery.


----------



## sircedric (Jul 20, 2014)

what about password will it be reset?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I am talking about (re-)installing the operating system. We do not help with any kind of password "resetting" or breaking.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HP Stream Laptop PC 14 Model numbers: 14-ax0XX


What's the exact serial number(S/N) and product number(P/N) on that HP?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sircedric (Jul 20, 2014)

5cd7081xq8 , 7214-0488


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that serial number, you have THIS *HP Stream 14-ax027cl Notebook PC*

It came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit and is under warranty until April 1, 2018.










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sircedric (Jul 20, 2014)

even if she got it as a floor sample?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is this YOUR laptop or someone else's laptop that was purchased as a floor sample?
Your comments in post #1 don't clarify that.

The warranty information that I provided you with in post #7 is from that laptop's support site.

My advice is to return that laptop to where it was purchased, then explain the problem to a computer rep and get it resolved. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sircedric (Jul 20, 2014)

tyvm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

